# Pygmy Wood Scorpion



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Ok so i have been looking around at a potential scorpion to have. I have seen these Pygmy Wood Scorpions and they seem awesome. remain small and can be kept in temps less than 22C. Does anyone know anyone who breeds them or has any for sale etc.

Has/does anyone have experience with these?

Thanks alot


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi, bugzuk has had Urophonius sp. in in the past. I don't know if I am blatently talking rubbish but I'm sure I heard somewhere that Chile has now stopped allowing exports of animals out of their country, so finding one could be very difficult. Someone please correct me if I am wrong lol. 

From personal experience with Bothriurus sp. and reading many posts on various forums about the many tiny Chilean species of scorpions that have been imported. They really don't survive long in captivity. The general rule seems to be to keep them cool and dry but this doesn't always work. I have so far managed to keep my Caraboctonus keyserling going for about a year. Fingers crossed it will last longer lol. Have a look at this, it's quite interesting Cooler temp scorpions


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah I never had much success with these they couldn't keep them alive very long so gave up on them, you have another Scorpion you are interested in?


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Just had a google around for more info for you. There is basically none lol. Only a few forum posts on the bts, scorpion forum and arachnoboards saying that they have kept them to humid, to dry, to hot, wrong substrate etc. and they have died.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes Callum seems to be the norm for these a shame really a very nice little Scorp, I see you keep a few old Scorpions nice to see it.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

i'd ideally like a smaller scorp to start with. They are the ones i noticed first, and the fact they didn't need a heat source if kept in ample room temp sounded too good to be true. guess it was! :bash:

i have seen some that are white, i struggle with all the latin names as i am very new to this side of keeping. I'd like to get a few of the same type. maybe communal maybe seperate, and try and breed them when confident enough


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a Arizona Hairy Pale form if your interested nice Scorpions?


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Have a look at the Euscorpius genus, they are pretty small scorps (E.concinnus is an inch long) and they are great and tolerate eachother to a degree.
I think the half scorpion i found in the tank would disagree with that..

-J


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Forgot to mention that these are Europeean scorps but you may have guessed it by the name..

-J


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess it's just lack of knowledge about their requirements. Yer, it's getting a bit out of hand in my house now. Need to get off my a:censor: and finish the shed lol.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

*Euscorpius concinnus look pretty cool. Are they CB in the UK often?*


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

In Europe possibly I very much doubt it in the UK.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

is it only really Emperor's we get over here?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

and emps and asian hissing usually commonly available here as CB.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Eyup,

just thought I'd let you know that the spider shop has got some Bothriurus cf. dumayi in Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

Same family as the Urophonius granulatus, the Bothriuridae, you were after. They don't look dissimilar either and are small. In my opinion they're even nicer lol. Again, though, they are one of the little Chilean scorpions that seem to die quite quickly because we know very little about them. I have been bored/avoiding revision all day and found some pretty good info. about them though, as I am quite keen on getting a few myself lol.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Keep revising callum you naughty naughty boy


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

have a word with spinnin tom , see if he hasd some Euscorpius flavicaudis left.


----------

